# Infp, Infj, Isfp?



## retroscenery (Sep 29, 2011)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
I feel like an infp, but two people told me I wasn't and one swears I'm an infj, but I really don't want to be one of those who goes around using the wrong personality type, flaunting it incorrectly. As far as the isfp thing goes, I think I'm an n, but can you be realistic and prefer having tangible goals that you can accomplish and still be an N? I defintely prefer ideas and like to interput facts instead of blindly follow them, and do what feels right and understand things without knowing why, as well as getting told I'm intuitive or good at people reading all the time. But the thing is, I like to have ideas I can pan out and follow, instead of come up with something that is pretty useless.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
I really just want to understand myself and why I'm here. Live a life I am proud of, where I live happily and had a fun life since you only live once, but also accomplish something and make my life meaningful. Follow my dreams. I don't want to die filled with regrets.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

Honestly, any time I've been complimented. Compliments really mean a lot to me when they're well thought out and genuine. It sounds concetied, but hearing someone else's point of views makes me feel like what they've said must be true.

Helping others makes me feel good as well. I'm not always certain I'm doing enough or really doing what I can to help, so when I can help someone I feel on top of the world that I have achieved that. It means a lot to me to be able to establish a connection with someone and help them, especially when I have my doubts I can. 

4) What makes you feel inferior?

Not being understood. Feeling disliked, failure or mistakes. A seriously conflicting argument. I enjoy debate but they can get too much, and when I've offended or hurt someone badly or they can't understand my views or I can't understand them or come to an agreement with them it sucks. Also... my own insecurites. Feeling uncomfortable with myself or disliking myself really just puts me off and seriously discourages me.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

Usually I try to weigh in how people will feel, as well as myself. I want to make sure the decision is right for me, but also for everyone around me. What my friends or family have to say really affects me a lot and there's usually some truth or depth to their input, and if not what they say simply matters. I also tend to go by what I feel is right as well. If something is completely against my vaules I really try to think about what it means and why I would make this decision. I really tend to think each decision out carefully... and ask a lot of people about it just to make sure I've made the right decision. Making choices mean a lot and I don't want to pick something that will screw me over later.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

Usually. I don't want to have an outcome that I am uncomfortable with. I realize the choices I make will really have an impact on my life later, so I like to make sure I have picked the right one. It doesn't always work out when others pick one. Plus I like to be in control, pick my own choices. I'm pretty independent, go by my principles and don't always like being told what to do.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
Usually going out to dinner with my family or friends is a lot of fun. I know, that's boring as hell. But the thing is, it gives us a lot of room to converse and kind of kick back and relax. I love to talk, but I don't like doing busy things. I'm sort of calm, prefering to sit back with close friends and talk or do activites that aren't very physical or busy.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
I usually look something up on my own and figure it out that way. Sometimes discussion helps, but it doesn't mean I always completely agree with what someone says either. It just helps to piece out my information and their information and see how it matches up and try to interput it from there. I also learn from observance too... trying to pay attention to someone carefully. But mostly through reading something. Also, if I need to learn something on the dot I tend to theorize, picking apart something til I have the required information I need if that even makes sense.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
Not very. I'm really messy, late for appointments, all of that. I guess I'm just lazy and don't feel the need to clean or get things done if I don't have to. But I have noticed I need structure. I need to know what I'm doing and where I am going ahead of time so I don't slip out or end up unprepared. I don't know.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
No idea. I kinda just... go with what I feel. I can't say what I do naturally here either. I was trying to.. but honestly I don't know. If I like an idea I just go with it? Hopefully that won't fuck this up.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
Honestly I'm not sure, at all. Whatever works for the situation I guess, and whatever approach works best that we can agree on. Or I just don't pay attention, I dunno.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

When I say something I usually try to be pretty well thought out but not always. It kind of slips out so I guess I just say whatever I feel like, but I have noticed I kinda have a snipet of what I'm going to say in my head and then it pops out.

I prefer one on one. I don't mind groups if I like who I'm talking to and what we can accomplish. In school though I always prefered a one on one with a teacher or friend. I got to understand them more and establish a deeper connection. It's just easier to talk to one person than try to let your view onto so many other people, especially when I'm not sure when it's my turn to speak.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

Actions totally speak louder than words. When someone is talking to me or looking at me I can tell what they mean by their face. That means so much more to me sometimes, because while what they say has a lot of value, there's many different ways to interput something and you can't just look at something and instantly know the answer.

And well, I don't plan things out or am super organized I guess.. but yes, I prefer to know what I am doing and what will happen. It doesn't mean I don't take risks or anything but I don't like them. I prefer to do things that will have a good outcome and not be dangerous I guess, where I'm prepared and can get the best out of it.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

Depends on my mood and who the friend is. I probably will, because I don't like to disapoint and be rude and say no. I typically don't make plans though...

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
I tend to get a little withdrawn and distance myself. I'll try really hard to stuff my feelings and gets so much I spill it out. I get really serious and introspective and think a lot.. and get a lot more distant than usual and find people harder to deal with. It becomes a large part of my focus.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
I don't really like rude people, especially when they can't see the other side. I'm also not a big fan of very all over the place people, because they tend to make me uncomfortable. I prefer quieter, calmer people who are good listeners. And I really dislike preachy people. I am really open to talking about my views and beliefs and can accept most of them, or try to for the most part, but when people try to press their beliefs onto me I get really irritated. There is a difference between being open and being pushy, and I have this need to feel respected.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
I really like discussing animation as it's an interest of mine. But I also like to know about people's lives and how they feel, and well, my life too, in all honesty. I really like discussing my views and getting to learn about what someone thinks and having them know what I think. I feel really appreciated when people will talk with me and listen.

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
I can't think of anything. I'm sure there is one, but if it's there I must really not give a shit about it.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
That I'm anti social, smart, sarcastic, shy, understanding, deep, that kind of shit and it's correct for the most part I guess. I don't really feel smart though. More like, I'm good with people but kinda ditzy with common sense and average. Just really good with understand people.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? 

Usually I like to be alone, go online, watch tv, experiment with make-up (yes... I do that okay?) really boring things. I've never felt the need to be active in my life at all. I do like shopping though. And swimming. That's about as active as I get.


----------



## Enormous Hatred (Jul 29, 2011)

INFJ is not a bad guess, but Introverted Feeling/Extraverted iNtuition seems to fit better here than the other way around. Put me down on the INFP side of the "debate". I don't have a particularly colorful explanation for this, but the way you stressed always considering and contrasting the thoughts of others to your own values seems Fi/Ne.


----------



## Dementor (Sep 18, 2011)

INFJ, I think...


----------



## retroscenery (Sep 29, 2011)

The reason I feel more infp is the constant "look for posibilites instead of make a decision and analyze it later". I'm indecisive, looking for every little posibility constantly. I thought a j type was more likely to just make up their mind.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

retroscenery said:


> The reason I feel more infp is the constant "look for posibilites instead of make a decision and analyze it later". I'm indecisive, looking for every little posibility constantly. I thought a j type was more likely to just make up their mind.


The indecisiveness comes from the N, not the J/P, a common misconception.

I can't decide for myself if you are a J or P, but everyone else so far thinks you're a J. I'm sure of the INFx though.


----------



## Dementor (Sep 18, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## retroscenery (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know much yet about typing, but I didn't think you could change your type? I thought it was kind of traits you grow up with that tend to redefine as you grow older? Like, you get more or less introverted and so on? Anyway, as far as more or less idealistic I'm not so sure much about that one. I tend to be more realistic. Like, I do theorize and go beyond what is in front of me and questions everything, but I like goals that are attainable, as opposed to goals that sound lovely and pretty but will never happen. I have no idea what type that falls under.. may it varies from person to person, no idea. Even if I won't make these goals happen, I like to know they are reachable than float about things that aren't possible.


----------



## Dementor (Sep 18, 2011)

retroscenery said:


> I don't know much yet about typing, but I didn't think you could change your type? I thought it was kind of traits you grow up with that tend to redefine as you grow older? Like, you get more or less introverted and so on? Anyway, as far as more or less idealistic I'm not so sure much about that one. I tend to be more realistic. Like, I do theorize and go beyond what is in front of me and questions everything, but I like goals that are attainable, as opposed to goals that sound lovely and pretty but will never happen. I have no idea what type that falls under.. may it varies from person to person, no idea. Even if I won't make these goals happen, I like to know they are reachable than float about things that aren't possible.


Probably, I used to be more extroverted, and I didn't hold back as much as I do know. I am also better at conflict than before, even though I don't like it very much. I always used to get INFP before, but now I always get INFJ, no matter ho many tests I take... And I also relate more to INFJ. But I don't know, I'm not very experienced at Myers-Briggs


----------



## Dementor (Sep 18, 2011)

retroscenery said:


> I don't know much yet about typing, but I didn't think you could change your type? I thought it was kind of traits you grow up with that tend to redefine as you grow older? Like, you get more or less introverted and so on? Anyway, as far as more or less idealistic I'm not so sure much about that one. I tend to be more realistic. Like, I do theorize and go beyond what is in front of me and questions everything, but I like goals that are attainable, as opposed to goals that sound lovely and pretty but will never happen. I have no idea what type that falls under.. may it varies from person to person, no idea. Even if I won't make these goals happen, I like to know they are reachable than float about things that aren't possible.


Probably, I used to be more extroverted, and I didn't hold back as much as I do know. I am also better at conflict than before, even though I don't like it very much. I always used to get INFP before, but now I always get INFJ, no matter ho many tests I take... And I also relate more to INFJ. But I don't know, I'm not very experienced at Myers-Briggs


----------



## retroscenery (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, I'm really not an expert either. I know I'm introverted though. As a child I had more friends than I do now and was more socialable, but looking back I noticed I need to be alone to think, and prefered to figure things out during a crisis when I was by myself, instead of with others. So I'm pretty sure I'm introverted, since I really had not as many friends as a child anyway. I was just a bit more interactive. So, as far as typing goes I guess we'll never fully understand how it works. It's just really fun to speculate.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

@retroscenery I am almost certain that you are an INFP...You definitely seem to fall more on the side of Introverted Feeling (Fi)/Extraverted Intuition (Ne). So much of what you said is classic Fi, relating everything to how it fits into your values and how it makes you feel personally. I can relate with so much of what you described. Your answer to question 2 is particularly Fi-characteristic. Generally the way you responded to the questionaire had a much more INFP feel to it as opposed to INFJ. I mean no offense, but INFJ's tend to be more direct in their communication and have a clearer sense of what they want to do in any situation. I definitely relate to you in this way as well in every day life.

I think you should check out this site: INFJ or INFP? a closer look 
I think it will be very helpful.

@Sneakscope 

I also think you should check out the site.


----------



## retroscenery (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot, I feel a ton more like an INFP too. Infj's always seemed more like they knew how to approach something. I'm always skeptical and uncertain. It was actually that site that led me to create this. I felt conflicted between feeling like both and being confused, which, according to that website is a HUGE indicator. I always lived my life not having a direction, figuring it would change and transform and be alterted much, much later. I have no direct vision or mission, I mean I know what I want to do in my life, but my thoughts are all over the place. My plans change. The other thing I noticed from analyzing is an INFJ is more likely to relate how other people act to themselves, and INFPS are a lot more like to relate how they act to other people, so when INFJ people talk they are likey to say "you" or "we" as far as pronouns go, and INFPS are likely to use "I". I already see you relating yourself to me, very INFP behavior. I just had to make sure I had it just right. I didn't want to go around mistyping. But then again I'm pretty sure the girl who called me an INFJ was an ENFJ who mistyped herself as an INTP. So thanks, I'm all settled now. lol


----------



## Dementor (Sep 18, 2011)

retroscenery said:


> The other thing I noticed from analyzing is an INFJ is more likely to relate how other people act to themselves, and INFPS are a lot more like to relate how they act to other people, so when INFJ people talk they are likey to say "you" or "we" as far as pronouns go, and INFPS are likely to use "I".


I definetly am an INFJ.


----------

